# Bleeding comb



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

My Neighbor called me over to look at her rooster tonight. Entire comb is red and swollen and bloody. We cleaned it with peroxide ad can find no wounds. I am a nurse and it
Looks like the entire comb is seeping blood. We are cold here, in the 20's at night. Is this a frostbite that that has warmed up?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Probubly the begining stages of frostbite, have them put vasaline on it to prevent frost bite. They can use flour to stop the bleeding.


----------

